# Joe Van Gogh



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Joe Van Gogh operates three coffee shops, and supplies coffee to many others throughout North Carolina.








Great Art is Made of These - And Great Coffee, Too.

Joe Van Gogh makes the coffee bean our canvas and your palate our exhibition space. Before the phrase "artisanal" was attached to coffee roasting, before i&#8230;

More...


----------

